# Droid Razr Battery/ROM



## daveronline (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys been awhile since I've rooted anything. I have the first razr and I love it. I would Love a Maxx but for now its not in the cards.

I am rooted using Matt's utility but I have yet to flash a ROM.

I need two things:

1. Working Camera
2. The best or better battery management?

Any Suggestions would be great!


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used the following:

1. iKReaM.ICS.6.16.2.11.ROM.v1.0-R3Ds

2. EclipseICS-v1.2

3. Liquid_Kang.CM9.V3.1

4. Black Widow

5. Flick

6. Bionx_Nx_1.2

7. Stock

I am downloading ARTIC right now.

I didn't like the camera at first but I think it is awesome now...especially the easy Panarama feature.

My daily driver at this momment is ECLIPSE. It seems to be the most stable and ready to go right out of the box. I am using NOVO Launcher which at first I hated, but, the thing that is great about it is that once you have your screen the way you want, you can back it up, FLASH a new rom.....restore your apps.....then restore the Homescreen and voila......DONE.


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm on Simplex v1.3. Great ROM and it flat out works great! Here's a screenie...

sent from my Safety Razr


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Full Throttle AOKP Jelly Bean....No issues at all....

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

Where could one get full throttle aokp jelly bean for the razr maxx? Cameras work? I can't find it here on rootz

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

http://bdhroms.freeforums.org

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

I am friends with developer.....My favorite ROM so far....

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------

